# booth/bench seats



## PopaDom (16 Jul 2017)

Evening all,

I want to design and build a booth/bench seat type thing for my kitchen to have breakfast at and the such. However, i am discovering that getting the angles and ratios right so you can get a comfortable seat is easier said than done. 

Has anyone done something similar or have any experience with seating, other than sitting on them? (thought I'd get that one in first before all the dad jokes start ) is there a ratio or rule of thumb to use? all the stuff I can find online seems to be conflicting with itself. 

cheers


----------



## dzj (16 Jul 2017)

Seat height around 45cm, back angle 5-10 deg, seat depth ~45cm, width ~60cm.
Google images and Pinterest have quite a few 'how to' pictures.

HTH


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Jul 2017)

18" at the front, 17" at the back used to be taught, which goes along with ^^^^.


----------



## PopaDom (16 Jul 2017)

yes thank you, I've found them now. I'll post when finished building and have them installed.


----------

